# Gasline creatures.



## hunter922jr (Oct 2, 2016)

took these pictures with my phone but they're still pretty cool


----------



## carver (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## rip18 (Oct 3, 2016)

I think they are pretty cool too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice captures!  My grandson would like them too!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 5, 2016)

Not a gas line find but thought it was too cool not to share.

West Texas walking sticks as long as a hand!!!


----------



## Duster14 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cool Green Frog.

I must have it's relative on my property.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 6, 2017)

always liked tree frogs


----------

